# Dam report 3/12 stripers are active



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

First of all before I say anything farther if you hadn't read the thread about roller wave Loy Guide Shadslinger wrote you need to read it and take it seriously!!
Stripers is getting very active below the dam guys. I'm telling y'all this is the year for catching stripers. If y'all wanna catch some very nice FAT stripers and whites it is happening right now. BUT PLEASE DO NOT GO DOWN THERE till they slow down the flow. Very dangerous condition and no one around to help you if you encounter a problem. I was the only one at the cable yesterday. You have only a window of about 5 minutes before you get sucked into the dam by strong current's that flows backward toward the dam. Dam is roaring like a freight train.

I've been catching them stripers consistently for the past three trips on conventional small bait cast and spinning reels. Bait of choice'large swim bait' toss toward the dam work very close to the bottom. They been been feeding actively very close to the boat with no signs of being there. Late evening just a few hours before sun set is your window of opportunity for one of those big stripers to come out and feed near your boat. Otherwise long surf rods and poles are require to get to them. Schooling activity is none existent at least I think until the water warms up. Birds are working for baits big time. Lots of shads is going thru the dam. Fish are gorging them self with stomach that's about to explode. Here's a few pics for the past three trips Stripes and whites.

Water started out as very calm and inviting at the boat ramp.


Then once you get there its a roaring inferno of waters.


A little more water release and Browder's will be completely under water. 


Water is very dirty yesterday but that did not kept the stripers from feeding. Rods was a bending!! Kept a pair of 22" and did the catch and release till sunset.





Whites completely shut down due to changing conditions? Not many in the cooler.

This one just barf up a bunch of shads.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Still compiling pics. 2cool would only let 10 per post.

Here's a fat 22" seems to be the common size. Caught quite a few. I think all those 17.5 stripers last year that fell thru the gates is now 21"-22".

Their all fat guys. every sinngle one of them.

This one hit a curly tail.

Last week my guest has the HOT!! hands for Big Fat stripers.

Whites


My boy with his pair of stripers


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Guest with the Hot!! hands. His nice pairs of 22"


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

WOW! Thanx for the posts--always enjoy seeing them!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bruce, I think you may have more power to weight ratio in your boat than most, in your I Pilot. For the fishing you do, (and your age, coordination and strength) I think your choices in boat selection were good. It enables you to fish conditions that many can't do.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Bruce, I think you may have more power to weight ratio in your boat than most, in your I Pilot. For the fishing you do, (and your age, coordination and strength) I think your choices in boat selection were good. It enables you to fish conditions that many can't do.


I think you are absolutely right . The i pilot has total control anchoring yesterday. I rolled with the waves and did not get dip and slug with water if I were to use an anhcor tied to the bow. So happy I've purchase this i pilot. Never even turn on the water pump yesterday. Boat was bone dry. I pilot did it's job Big Time. You guys gotta!! gotta!! get you one of theses. Put it thru the torture test yesterday. Past with flying colors. Battery lasted all day. Got the Terrova 24 volt 60" shaft. An absolute must have items for your boat.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's great fishing Bruce, and really fat stripers. 
Those big swimbaits are going to be killer all year on those stripers. 
Yep i think those are last year's under size fish and growing like mad in that river environment. 
I think back on catching stripers on top waters and traps last summer and you could feel and then see the pack of same size stipers as you had on hitting and trying to take the lure away.
They are going to be that good and bigger, like those in your pictures.
Of course last years 26"+ are going to be some rod breakers


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Yep there's going to be some big ones caught this year. Bigger bait bigger fish.


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Bruce and Loy, how realistic is it to launch a 23ft pathfinder below the dam tommorow and without getting in trouble?? Debris and stuff? My buddy is interested and im willing to ride along, the lake down here has been turned to **** by the run off. We just itching for action...help!!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

ikeephardheads said:


> Bruce and Loy, how realistic is it to launch a 23ft pathfinder below the dam tommorow and without getting in trouble?? Debris and stuff? My buddy is interested and im willing to ride along, the lake down here has been turned to **** by the run off. We just itching for action...help!!!


Like I say it's do able for the experience. If you never fished the river before just remember you've got a powerful force underneath your boat at all times that doesn't allowed room for any mistakes . No large debris. Just a few small branches. The west side of the dam is most very calm and is the only fisable spot. 
Here's what I recommend. Find another boat to tag along side by side with you. In case motor fail and anchor doesn't catch some one can immediately come pull you out. Every one wears their PFD at all times. Have a throwable device ready with ropes attached. It's not really that bad where fishing is totally off limits. It's just dangerous for people who are not aware of the danger.

East ramp is protected from currents so launching is easy,but ramp is not steep.
West ramp is steep good for big boats,but got slight current. Should not be a problem if you got someone help backing you in. I do not recommend launching alone by your self on the west ramp.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Swim bait late evening work deep close to the bottom is the ticket right now for stripers. The whites are there but did not turn on for me that day. I recommend rattle traps as part of your arsenal due to the very off color water that's coming from the lake. Rattle traps imitates what they are feeding on right now. 2"-3" shads. The rattle helps them find the bait in very off color water. Work that traps in all water depth till you find them. Good luck and think safe.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If you are more than able seamen, and got to go, then follow Bruce's advice and i would rule out the west ramp with this strong of a current. 
It often blows the trailer around bad when the boat comes off and when you go to reload.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Another tip :idea:. Don't forget the birds. Areas where they are diving for bait fish means free chumming. Birds feeding above. Fish feeds below (when they are hungry).


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Remember - DANGER DANGER
The water is dirty and not that great down there right now. Some can catch fish but ........
Another 2Cooler called me and talked about a novice asking to go up there due to these posts. *Go if you have a new Motor and all equipment maybe. *With someone who has been there. Is it worth it Noooo! Loy is a very experienced guide and tried to post the dangers. Remember a regular anchor will not hold. There IS NO DOCK. There isn't a dock at 5K flow.

Guys! Clear water and surfacing stripers and I an there. Not worth it now. We will see when it drops to 20K. Remember still dangerous at 10k. Even 5K! Many have died in this same spot.

Insane fishing in Lake Livingston and the Dam. This is the very dirty from all the flow.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sorry Bruce but making sure everyone not familiar with the Dam knows the dangers.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Not being a jerk as I enjoy reading you post and the pics as well but you catch a ton a fish every week. Serious question but what do you do with all of them? You're putting a dent in them for sure. Lol


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sotex,

Not answering for Bruce but white bass have egg saks the size of two coke cans. Millions of eggs from each fish. I don't like them frozen so I don't keep them except fresh. No danger of overfishing. Limit is 25 each.
Wish it was 5 so no one would bug me to clean 50 or 100 at a time


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> Not being a jerk as I enjoy reading you post and the pics as well but you catch a ton a fish every week. Serious question but what do you do with all of them? You're putting a dent in them for sure. Lol


I donate it to lots of family that loves eating these whites just as much as I do. Any way y'all know the rules. No pics it didn't happened. Ha!!LOL!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Personally I discourage people from trying below the dam right now. Bruce has a combination of extremely strong I-Pilot with a boat that is not ridiculously heavy. I think that is what makes it tolerably safe for him. 

Remember, IF you have an anchor big enough to hold, or .... yours hooked onto something really solid.... then your bow may be pulled down with these currents. 

As to white bass, the way they reproduce, I don't think legal fishermen affect them too much. Gill nets are another story.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

You hit it on the nail WB!!


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Going to be a madhouse this year there with all the people. Not a lot of room at the dam.
Bring plenty of patience if you go! I had a guy ram my boat a couple of weeks ago! Also guys on the bank will throw over your line. It's crazy.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

How big of swim baits are we talking? I've got some 4" and some 6" storm swim baits that look just like a shad


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

This is what I use. Works well  If the stripers are there they will eat it like candy. Any style swim bait will work. Might wanna try swim bait with removable jig heads. That way you can control the depth of the bait change to a heavier jig heads if needed. Remember all the fish Iv'e caught were hugging the bottom. I notice 40 fow in certain areas.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

I have these, I guess I'll get some chartreuse and remivable jigheads. Thanks for the info


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

mustfish said:


> Going to be a madhouse this year there with all the people. Not a lot of room at the dam.
> Bring plenty of patience if you go! I had a guy ram my boat a couple of weeks ago! Also guys on the bank will throw over your line. It's crazy.


Mustfish I think once the gate closes and water warms up a bit. We gonna have an epic year below the dam for all species of fish. They gonna be schooling like crazy every where. No need to all cramp up by the cable. With all this water we're having. Great fishing below the dam will be stretch out longer this year. There's lots of fish down there waiting for the right condition to spawn,feed,and do the schooling activity. I'm thinking early May the fishing is as good as it gets.
For now while we wait just do like what Matt is doing. STOCK UP!! on lures. You gonna need em.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Have you heard anything about TRA shutting down the fishing near the new spillway that is being built Bruce? I hope not.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

mustfish said:


> Have you heard anything about TRA shutting down the fishing near the new spillway that is being built Bruce? I hope not.


Yep that's been the gossip for a while. Only time can tell. If it does happen LL gonna loose one of the best fishing location. I'm sure you and many other including I had many many many good memories of fishing down there. Hopes it continued to carry on down to my son when he grow up.


----------

